# Hello from Ireland!



## ashigaru (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi fellow MAists and greetings from Derry, Northern Ireland.

I've had a quick scope of the general topics and replies and I'm impressed so far!

I look forward to sharing my knowledge with you and maybe more importantly taking a little of yours with me on my MA journey.

My background is, western boxing- 3 years, Freestyle Tae Kwon Do - 2 years and I'm currently studying Jujitsu and I'm going for my Orange belt this Tuesday! Wish me clarity and peace of mind please


----------



## Flatlander (Apr 23, 2006)

Ashigaru, I wish you clarity and peace of mind. 

Welcome to Martial Talk!  It's pretty cool that we're getting some good international representation here; thanks for joining the party.

I look forward to your contributions.  Happy posting, and enjoy your stay. :wavey:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 23, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 23, 2006)

Welcome to martial talk!  good luck on your upcoming test, and I look forward to seeing you around!


----------



## Gemini (Apr 23, 2006)

Welcome to MT, ashigaru!


----------



## still learning (Apr 23, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and please do join in...Aloha


----------



## Kacey (Apr 23, 2006)

Welcome - happy posting!  And clarity and peace of mind.


----------



## kenpo0324 (Apr 23, 2006)

Welcome to MT


----------



## celtic_crippler (Apr 23, 2006)

Greetings and good luck on your test!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Apr 23, 2006)

Welcome!

Best wishes on your test.


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 23, 2006)

Glad to have you here with us! :wavey:   Do well on your test and let us know how it went!

- Ceicei


----------



## green meanie (Apr 23, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 23, 2006)

Welcome and best wishes for your testing!!

Jeff


----------



## Henderson (Apr 23, 2006)

Welcome aboard!  Enjoy!


----------



## Lisa (Apr 23, 2006)

Welcome Ashigaru!  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 24, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 24, 2006)

Welcome, ashigaru!

Ah, there's nothing nicer than the fine Derry air, I've always said.

I look forward to your posts.


----------



## stickarts (Apr 24, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 24, 2006)

Great to have you here~!!

Enjoy the Board 

~Tess


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 24, 2006)

Ashigaru, best luck on Tuesday, and welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Rick Wade (Apr 24, 2006)

Hello and Welcome to the boards, happy posting.

V/R

Rick


----------



## MJS (Apr 24, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay with us!:supcool: 

Mike


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 24, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy :asian:


----------



## ashigaru (Apr 25, 2006)

What a welcome!

Just relaxing now before I head off to get my *** kicked around the dojo for a couple of hours, should be fun!

Thanks guys.


----------



## ashigaru (Apr 25, 2006)

Ow, ah, eeeh. (even typing is painful)

lol

Well, I achieved Orange belt with Merit, also the joint highest grading score! I am absolutely delighted with my new belt (and my little trophy), I put in a lot of dojo time and hard work and it's paid off.

Thanks again guys


----------



## bobster_ice (Apr 27, 2006)

Hello and Welcome to Martial Talk.

Hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## scottcatchot (Apr 27, 2006)

Welcome


----------

